# Lake Livingston Dam 02.01.12



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*'nough said...*


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow have not seen that in a while, thats really going to turn them on.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

It takes a striped bass 4 days to swim from Wallisville to the dam.
They should have started arriving by now. the ones leaving the lake are bailing out like fire ants from a kicked hill. 
They are going up to 18,000 cfs now. That should come close to matching the income flow. Maybe up to 20,000 to get that extra foot out of the lake incase of a big rain event.
Looking at the volume of water in the upper river we could see this flow for a bout 8 to 10 days. Then slowly shutting down to a couple of gates over the next three to four weeks.
The tail race fishing is going to be the front page story on the fresh water board all spring.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow!!!!! 
I'm so happy have a big boat now lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> It takes a striped bass 4 days to swim from Wallisville to the dam.
> They should have started arriving by now. the ones leaving the lake are bailing out like fire ants from a kicked hill.
> They are going up to 18,000 cfs now. That should come close to matching the income flow. Maybe up to 20,000 to get that extra foot out of the lake incase of a big rain event.
> Looking at the volume of water in the upper river we could see this flow for a bout 8 to 10 days. Then slowly shutting down to a couple of gates over the next three to four weeks.
> The tail race fishing is going to be the front page story on the fresh water board all spring.


 Nothing like a good flush, after a long dry spell...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Those stripers can really put the miles behind them. As soon as the flow drops back I am forming a welcoming committe.


----------



## joshdebo (Oct 12, 2009)

Flows looking really good, Im gonna brave the rain and head out Sunday. What tactics/ presentations work well with stripers near the dam?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The flow is increasing this morning. TRA is going up above 20,000 cfs. Plus Long King creek and Maynard Creek are putting even more water into the river. The river is 23 feet deep at US59 and rising.


----------



## molddaddy (Apr 27, 2010)

It has been a few years since I have fished there, how deep is the water at the cable?


----------



## aluminum (Nov 30, 2010)

*river water*

Got the boat and the bait. Now I just need the time and apearantly a heavier anchor. It's good to see the water coming back. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

if anyone wants a buddy im available. ive always wanted to get into some striper action


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Nobody fishing under the dam yet? Any new report?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

silence is golden


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I've heard about that.... silence!


----------

